# Hedgehog passport?



## Hedgieanika (Sep 27, 2017)

So we are traveling for winter break and i was thinking to bring my hedgie with me. This may be a stupid question but do you need a passport for a hedgehog? The place i live in doesn't really have people that own hedgies so this really is a struggle for me to find out. Hoping someone knows something about this ,very thankful of any reply


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Are you travelling out of the country?


----------



## Hedgieanika (Sep 27, 2017)

Yeah we are traveling out of country


----------



## Hedgieanika (Sep 27, 2017)

And also we are going with a car if that makes any difference


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You need to check with the country you are travelling to about their requirements for bringing a hedgehog into that country and the requirements for bringing it back into your home country.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What countries are we talking about here?


----------



## phillthehedgey (Sep 11, 2017)

I am about to travel with my hedgie as well soon (to the UK) and I found a vet card, ordered it and then we'll need to do a full health check (depends on requirements of the country where I go), put the stamp in the vet book that hedgie is healthy and all good.


----------



## akitka (Aug 10, 2018)

I haven’t researched for hedgehogs but here in the UK we are pretty rigorous about accepting in pets such as cats and dogs primarily because as essentially a big island there is no rabies here. Usually requires a quarantine that can last weeks or months.


----------

